# Recycling Jars for honey storage



## BSAChris (Jun 2, 2012)

The only jar I've had a strange experience with was formerly a hot salsa jar - the honey burned our lips and mouths. Once we figured out it was some kind of pepper influencing the taste, it was acceptable - but maybe not for everyone.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I reuse mason Jars with new lids. If a customer brings back a jar I give him .50 off his purchase. if they bring their own jar and lid for me to fill from one of my fives I give them a buck of a quart jar, and .75 off a pint. In this way I keep things consistent on my shelves. If you are simply doing honey for yourself. a great many jars can use mason jar lide. thus you can avoid the posability of flavor corruption.


----------



## icehal6 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sounds zesty


----------



## ShelleyStuart (Jan 4, 2010)

I did this my first year around. Jelly jars, salsa jars, peanut butter jars, plastic nut containers (the big ones) -- none of them seemed to affect my flavor. The only caution I have is for nut containers because of nut allergies -- especially if you're giving the honey as gifts.

If you have a really bumper crop, see if your local bakery will give you plastic buckets they will otherwise recycle or trash. I can get 1-gallon and 3-gallon food-grade buckets for free this way. The 3-gallon ones will hold about 35 pounds of honey if 2/3 full. Any more than that and the handle might not take it. 

If you keep an eye out at garage sales, and use word-of-mouth, it's astonishing how many canning jars (of all sizes) you can collect without spending retail costs.


----------



## icehal6 (Jun 6, 2013)

Good to hear. I actually boiled the lids of the pasta jars this morning and it seemed to take away almost all traces of pasta sauce scent. If nothing else they are thoroughly sterilized. Definitely going to be looking into some yard sales. Thanks.


----------



## alexlloyd (Jun 7, 2009)

Recycling the jars works but the lids are cheap and most commercial jars use common sizes. Measure the lids (58mm, 70mm etc) and check suppliers like Richards Packaging. The lids are about 10 Cents each depending on size.


----------



## icehal6 (Jun 6, 2013)

Cool Ill check that out


----------



## throrope (Dec 18, 2008)

icehal6 said:


> Cool Ill check that out


I use pasta and jelly jars after running them through the dishwasher. I've found dish washing detergent is often much harsher and includes a form of bleach. That does the job on residual smell and even takes out the red from the pasta sauce. I look for the lids with the edge turned away from the jar. They clean up real easy. Near all of my pasta jars are actually mason jars with threads that match standard lids.

Even if stored, I'll load them into the dishwasher, run and bottle so they're handled only once before filling.


----------



## icehal6 (Jun 6, 2013)

I use an all natural dish washing soap (so they say) and it may not be harsh enough to get the smell out completely. I may try a diluted bleach solution and see if that helps. Thanks


----------

